# Low Positive



## gilly (Feb 23, 2003)

Dont know if you can help but its worth a try!! I went to hospital yesterday for my blood test/results (day 14). I have a low positive result of 25 hcg - they have told me this is not good news and is either the embryo/s coming away from the womb or is an ectopic pregnancy, however, they did say that the impossible can happen - does this mean there is still a chance I could have a 'normal' pregnancy - In your experience what do you think, am I just clinging to false hope?. I will have to wait until Monday for another blood test and my head is spinning, any advice would be v. helpful.
Ta
gilly


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Gilly,

We have not met before but I would like to say hang in there, you never know.

I have not been in this position so I cannot give you any advise. But I just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and that I do hope it is good news on Monday.
It will be a tough weekend for you so I shall keep my fingers crossed.

Good luck
Love Gwyn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



gilly said:


> Dont know if you can help but its worth a try!! I went to hospital yesterday for my blood test/results (day 14). I have a low positive result of 25 hcg - they have told me this is not good news and is either the embryo/s coming away from the womb or is an ectopic pregnancy, however, they did say that the impossible can happen - does this mean there is still a chance I could have a 'normal' pregnancy - In your experience what do you think, am I just clinging to false hope?.
> 
> No, 25 on day 14 is low but not worryingly low. I think that your clinic is being very pessimistic. Keep thinking positive, relax as much as possible and good luck on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## gilly (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanx to both Gwyn for your kind words (which I am sending back to you) and Peter for your encourgaging ones! 
gilly x


----------

